# I'm looking for this free software - Netviewer



## Black Panther (Jul 30, 2012)

I remember I had downloaded it from the net more than a year ago.
I need to install it again, I've been googling it and can't find it anymore!
I'm getting programs with the same name, but they're not this one, and they're not even dvr software...

Desktop icon:






Login screen:





Main screen:


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 30, 2012)

Reminds me of D-Link´s CAM software.....

http://www.dlink.de/cs/Satellite?c=Page&childpagename=DLinkEurope-DE%2FDLGeneric&cid=1197377051840&pagename=DLinkEurope-DE%2FDLWrapper


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks but that's not it.
And I can't figure out the language in German..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

try this one?

http://www.dedicatedmicros.com/software_release/download.php?file=1207


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 30, 2012)

No it isn't either.
I can't figure out how this vanished from the net..


----------



## freebie (Jul 30, 2012)

I've seen that before but not for a long time, it came bundled with a home cctv system i had.

it was branded swann when i had it.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 30, 2012)

freebie said:


> I've seen that before but not for a long time, it came bundled with a home cctv system i had.
> 
> it was branded swann when i had it.



Yes it was bundled with my cctv system too. I remember having the disk... losing it... and then I downloaded it...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.nerdorturd.com/2010/01/22/dx-client-2-7-1-cctv-net-viewer/


not the same i know but it looks pretty damn close maybe a rebrand?


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 30, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> http://www.nerdorturd.com/2010/01/22/dx-client-2-7-1-cctv-net-viewer/
> 
> 
> not the same i know but it looks pretty damn close maybe a rebrand?



Thanks, just what I needed


----------

